# Preening and regurgitating?



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

My cockatiel always preens himself whenever he is sitting with me...he seems to love to do this.Makes a big mess of dander and feathers..then fluffs himself up and shakes his tail when he is done....

..he also regurgitates seeds all the time if I leave his cover on his cage...is that normal?..he doesn't do it if I take the cover away:wacko:...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, that's weird. I've never heard of a tiel regurgitating because a cover is on. I don't know what it means but has he always done this his whole life? Hopefully someone can help out!


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

he regurgitates ON his blanket if i leave it half over his cage when he is out. he used to do it to a stuffed toy and occasionally on me...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its a sign of affection... My budgies done this to each other because they were so bonded to each other


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

wow Izzy must be in love with me then..haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Probably why he plucked your other bird...tiels don't normally regurgitate on each other but sometimes you'll get the occasional one that will lol.


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

maybe he is happy by himself?...he is a good traveler too. We are going to the farm next weekend..I guess I keep his life interesting enough. He knows when I bring out the travel cage that we are going somewhere and tries to get in it by himself without waiting for me..hahaaa


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's a well-adjusted bird...a friend wouldn't hurt but that is totally up to the two of you!


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

oh I am glad you think he is happy...he seems happier since i rehomed my other tiel a few years back...he only screeches/call when he can't see me. He quite often will fly to me when i ask him too as well


----------

